# 2009 Altima rotating sound



## bb700092 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a brand new 09 Altima 2.5SL sedan. I went for the first oil change in the middle of December when the car had about 1800 miles on the odo. After the oil change, since around 2200 miles on the odo, *I occassionally hear a rotating sound, something like 'digidigidigi...', which becomes faster (not louder) when I increase speed and slower (not softer) when I decrease the speed and stops when I stop.* The sound is loud enough to be noticeable amidst road/wind noise and car audio. The sound wasn't so noticeable before the oil change; in fact, I never noticed it before. 

I think the sound might be from the rotating motor which is rotating faster or slower as I increase or decrease speed. The Nissan dealership used Quaker State synthetic blend 5W30 oil. Can it be causing this sound? I have not noticed any other change in the car, driving dynamics or mpg. 

Also, a few days after the oil change, the weather got much cooler. The temperature dropped more than 30 degrees. My tire pressure light came on even though the dealership set the tire pressures a few days back. Can it be the chilly weather causing the sound?

Can the sound be from anything else other than motor? At first I thought it was a loose wheel (since the wheels were balanced during the oil change) but the wheels seem to be fine.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds to me that the noise is coming from your wheels/tires. Take it back to the dealer and have them fix it. I don't think it has anything to do with the oil change. Also put 1 or 2 PSI more than recommended for your tires and see if the TPMS light goes off or perhaps one of the sensors in the tires is loose and making that noise as it rotates and if it's defective in any way could also cause the light to come on.


----------



## bb700092 (Jan 8, 2010)

I had a big nail on the interior sidewall of my front passenger side tire. I believe that was making the noise. Changed the tire and the sound is gone.


----------



## Songokan (Mar 25, 2010)

*Almera, do they still manufacture it?*

Hi there, sorry for being a bit off topic..Does Nissan still produce "Almera" model? I was looking for the ads on every possible webservice I could find on the Internet and there wasn't any:/ Well, if it's not going to be Almera I think I'll stick to Altima 2.5 S 2010 Nissan Altima 2.5 S for sale from Saint Cloud - at www.cartrucktrader.com Anybody had a chance to drive it?


----------



## Thuro (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Songokan, it is usually appreciated that off topic issues be created in a new thread.

That aside, check out wikipedia. Nissan Almera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"The Nissan Almera is a small family car built by Nissan from 1995 to 2006. The Almera name was essentially the European export-market name for the Nissan Pulsar / Nissan Sentra / Nissan Bluebird Sylphy."

So it appears Almera is no longer made.

I test drove the 2009 2.5S sedan which was a nice smooth and peppy ride and I own a 2010 2.5S coupe (which has a very different suspension, much stiffer, and thus has a very different feel to it)

I'm not a big car junkie so I can't really give you much comparison to other cars but I'm loving my coupe. It has good pep and great steering. Gas mileage seems to average around 26. The 3.5 has the legendary QX motor but the 2.5 is no slouch either. The CVT doesn't bother me at all, and in fact I've rather come to like it, but I did learn to drive on an AT for the past 10 years. In fact, full disclosure, I've driven nothing religiously but a 95 Chevy Blazer (v6 3.6, FR) for the past 10 years. I've handled a 2000 Chevy Cavalier which was pretty comparable but lacked braking power (I ended up totaling it because of that, doh! =/), a '99 Buick Regal which had more pep to it but also had a bigger engine, and a '06 Toyota Prius which lacked pep and visibility but had overly sensitive brakes.

My gripes with the coupe so far:
-B and C columns cause significant blind spot visibility issues on the driver side.
-Gas mileage I'm getting (~26) is not what I imagined when I bought a vehicle advertised at 23city/32hwy
-Sun roof is a little smaller than I'd like, but I have no other sunroofs to compare it to.
-As someone who is 6'1", I find it impossible to sit up correctly in the vehicle. In order to fit, I have to lean the seat back and sit forward which causes my back to arch in ways which I can only imagine as being unhealthy but not necessarily uncomfortable. To sit up with my back straight requires me to tilt the seat more, which forces me to stretch my arms to the max to reach the steering wheel even when fully telescoped. I could slide the seat forward, but that would cause my legs to be cramped.
-The keyless entry buttons on the fob are maddeningly easy to trigger. I am constantly setting off the alarm and opening the trunk with nothing more than keeping the keys in the my pocket. Sitting down or getting up out of car triggers the alarm on a regular basis (once a week at least). I have heard that dealerships have keyfob covers available for ~$20 but I haven't yet made the trip to find out.
-The light in the passenger side glovebox does not seem to turn off which the vehicle is running and the glove-box is closed, I haven't yet figured this one out.
-There is no way to connect a USB device to the vehicle's USB port and have the device accessible without the loss of use of the armrest. The cable is trapped in the latch if you close the armrest glove-box.
-I was spoiled by having a rear windshield wiper on my Blazer, so I'm slowly getting used to the fact that I no longer have one.

That's about it so far.


----------

